# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  راهنمایی در خصوص جابجایی سرور شیرپوینت 2016

## sayanpro

سلام. دوستان وقت بخیر.
بابت شیرپوینت 2016 من یک سرور برای app دارم و یک سرور برای Db.
سرور app خراب شده و من در یک سرور جدید شیرپوینت نصب کردم. در مرحله product configure وقتی در قسمت connect to server farm سوال میکنه که میخواهیی به farm موجود وصل بشی یا جدید بسازی من اتصال به سرور موجود انتخاب می کنم و بعدش که آدرس دیتابیس قبلی بهش میدم ولی وقتی next می کنم. این خطا را میده.sharepoint error.jpgممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمائید.

----------


## sayanpro

پاسخش خودم پیدا کردم، از security update های جدید شیرپوینت نصب کردم و دیتابیس های شیرپوینت با دستورات powerShell آپدیت کردم حل شد!

----------

